# How do I convert videos to go onto my ipod 30gb Video?



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

I just an ipod video 30gb (in black yesterday). It's a gorgeous lil thing....I just wanted to know....I have a whole bunch of movies on my computer and wanted to know....how do I convert them so that I can play them on my ipod?

Thanks


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/tutorials/creatingvideo.html


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Is there a way to do it without buying Quicktime 7 pro?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

http://www.splasm.com/products/productpodner.html
http://howto.diveintomark.org/ipod-dvd-ripping-guide/
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/19731
http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/iPod/


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=155847&highlight=video
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=154798&highlight=video


http://www.methodshop.com/mp3/tutorials/dvd-to-ipod/


----------



## TOSmoke (May 6, 2005)

*iSquint*

This is a great program...looses a bit of consumer "info" (system progression, auto-insert into iTunes), but is easy to use, works perfectly and fast.

http://homepage.mac.com/tylerl82/


----------

